# REPAIR CAPSULE and tendons??



## Networker3412 (Jul 23, 2010)

need help coding this: 

 The finger and hand were prepped and draped in a sterile manner. The hand was elevated, exsanguinated and the upper arm tourniquet inflated to 250 torr. 4 1/2 power loupes wereused in aiding the repair. The laceration flap was elevated. There was somedirty edges, subcutaneous tissue was trimmed. The extensor indicis propriusand communis were completely lacerated with retraction of the extensors. Thedorsal capsule of the MP joint was lacerated, it was also somewhatcontaminated. It was excised. There was slight articular cartilage damagebut nothing significant. The joint was thoroughly irrigated with diluteBetadine and saline. The capsule was closed with 4-0 PDS suture. The indicisproprius and communis were retrieved with a hemostat and retracted to the baseof the metacarpals. They were repaired, both of them, with 4-0 PDS sutureusing Kessler stitches and running superficial stitches. 

I think its 26410 x2 , 11042? or 11043 but what about the capsule?? thanks


----------



## jdemar (Jul 29, 2010)

Look @ 26516.


----------

